# Any Gobbling / Action this morning?



## Mako 17 (Mar 25, 2017)

I hunt in Terrell county.
Not a whisper of a Gobble this morning-- about 8 of us in the woods, miles apart. Nothing.
Any reports anywhere? 
I'm thinking that Cold weather last week shut em down.


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 31, 2017)

My buddy hunts on the Terrell/Webster line. He was just there for 3 or 4 days and nothing. Went back to florida last night and killed one this morning. I'm in Russell County Alabama, doin some decent gobblin but not completely fired up here on our lease.


----------

